
GitHub confirms it has blocked developers in Iran, Syria and Crimea - GutenYe
https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1155311121038864384
======
rurban
And we found out that they interpreted the law wrong. GH pages are not trade,
neither computer communication or services. "Following the law" should first
require to read and understand the law, not blindly blocking everything.

